# Kirk Webster CD



## stangardener (Mar 8, 2005)

i'm pretty sure i was in the audiance while it was being recorded. as i heard it the content of the talk had alot to do with the speakers shift to russian type bees. i considered it to be one of the best talks i attended at the conferance.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 22, 2005)

What is his approach to beekeeping? I have researched on the web but couldn't find any article about his beekeeping. He puts the most accent on Russian bees?


----------



## stangardener (Mar 8, 2005)

Sasha said:


> What is his approach to beekeeping? I have researched on the web but couldn't find any article about his beekeeping. He puts the most accent on Russian bees?


he's not using chemicals in his hives and he's using and sharing techniques for over wintering nukes in vermont which is a help to those in cold regions to use local stock, as opposed to importing in southern raised stock.
as far as russians bees are concerned i think the message is to find stock that are adapted to your area and then increase only from the best. the first best are those that survive without chemical treatment.
i shouldn't say much about the man's craft as i really don't know much except from the short talk i heard it sounds like he is on a good path. he's on the right coast and i'm on the left coast of the u.s. 
i've seen others on this forum from the vermont (?) region make referance to him so maybe they can chime in.


----------



## out4trout (Mar 14, 2008)

does anyone have this recording or any other of his laying around? any articles? he doesnt have a website...came to our bee club meeting last week or so and gave a good chat...i missed the begining as i was late, but what i caught was great....


----------



## sylus p (Mar 16, 2008)

Kirk wrote an article for the March issue of the ABJ called, "A New Paradigm for American Beekeeping" pg 257. I wouln't call it a complete description of "his approach to beekeeping" but it may be a good start.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

I've been meaning to call him and get his approval to post his articles here on the site. I'll renew my efforts.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

..it's worth noting that another speaker from that conference said they are paid nothing for these recordings being sold.
deknow


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Sasha said:


> What is his approach to beekeeping? I have researched on the web but couldn't find any article about his beekeeping. He puts the most accent on Russian bees?


I can help a bit here. Kirk's approach to beekeeping has three elements...Production colonies, Nucleus colonies, and Mating nucs. The production colonies yield the nucleus colonies. The mating nucs produce the queens that go in the nucleus colonies. The survivor nucleus colonies re-stock the dead and weak production colonies. The survivor production colonies yield the breeder queens for the next year's queens.

The smaller the nuc, and more often they are queenless, the better they are able to deal with Varroa. The best producers and winter survivors in the production colonies are selected for breeder queens. These are raised in the mating nucs, and used in the making of nucleus colonies. These nucleus colonies are made from non-productive production colonies, and given this year's queens. The nucleus colonies are overwintered, and the best are used to restock the dead and weak production colonies. 

Because nucleus colonies handle the mite load better than production colonies, the operation is left untreated for Varroa. Depending on how many production colonies there are in the operation, and how many nucleus colonies are overwintered, a high loss in production colonies can be absorbed by restocking with the nucleus colonies.

Using this procedure, the apiary becomes self sufficient for bees and queens, while working toward the eventual goal of tolerance to Varroa and its related viruses.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Had a nice visit with Kirk yesterday. He doesn't have a computer, so I took him for a ride on mine. I showed Kirk the site advertising his talk for $12. He was a bit confused, wondering why no one had asked him about recording and selling the talk he gave. We both wondered...who gets the $$ from the sales? Do either of the bee associations involved get a cut, or does it all go the the recording company? Would have been nice if they had asked.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

hi michael, we've had this discussion a bit on bee-l (with one of the other speakers).

i have no inside information, but i expect that the recording company did these recordings (at least in part) "on spec"...meaning that they did the recordings with the expectation that they could make their expenses back, plus some profit by selling the recordings. whether or not they were also paid by the organizers to be there, i have no idea.

this is a terrible way to do things. if anyone is going to "make money" on this, it should be the speaker and/or the beekeeping group that hosts the event. ...the whole conference is available for $150. i don't blame the company for this...but if i were a speaker, and someone else was selling recordings of my talk, i would expect a cut (actually, i'd probably demand a cut and a free copy of my talk...and hold both the sponsoring group and the recording company responsible for making this happen). if permission was not given by the speaker (to either the recording company, or the beekeeping group sponsoring the event), then this is very problematic imho.

fwiw, with a mini dv camera (that i bought 3-4 years ago as a referb for $200), and a 5-6 year old laptop, we were able to make the talks from the organic conference and the talk by maryann frazier at our local club available online for free (google has unlimited video uploads)....and between these 4 videos, we have had about 1400 viewing them! i will note here that the quality of my videos has not been "pro"...but in all cases, i have been responsible for multiple things at the same time i was recording....if my sole job was to videotape the speaker, it would look (and sound) pro.

i'm sure i'm not the only beekeeper that owns a mini dv camera and a tripod. these kinds of talks should be taped (assuming the speaker gives permission...people should be free to speak to a group without being recorded if they wish, imho), and be made available to the beekeeping community...and i see no reason to have a 3rd party recording company involved. i'd have to charge something if i were duping dvd's at home...but putting this stuff online is free.

i'm happy to come to any beekeeping meeting, record the talks, and put them online for free (for expenses, and $200/day, as i won't be able to work my 'day job' while at a conference, and i need to be able to afford to maintain my equipment). this is a pretty nominal cost considering the potential to share information directly with beekeepers across the world.

deknow


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

deknow said:


> ...but if i were a speaker, and someone else was selling recordings of my talk, i would expect a cut.. deknow


Yeah, it's called royalties.


----------



## Yuleluder (Mar 2, 2005)

Speaking of recordings....

MP I have 2 of your talks edited and burned to DVD's. I think I have 3 or 4 more to go, then I will ship them out to you.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Yuleluder said:


> Speaking of recordings....
> 
> MP I have 2 of your talks edited and burned to DVD's. I think I have 3 or 4 more to go, then I will ship them out to you.


Thanks YT. Were you able to post a link here, for BeeSource?


----------



## Yuleluder (Mar 2, 2005)

Someone give this a try its in window media player format. Just click on the link called Colony Management for Honey production then click open. Let me know how it goes!

http://www.yulesapiaries.com/VideosandPics.html


----------



## denny (Aug 2, 2006)

Yuleluder,..it works good. 

Very good slide show/talk by Mike palmer.

Thanks Mike.

I ordered the Beekeeping Conference , Kirk Webster talk from the Conference Recording Service in Berkely. Here's the CD....
http://i199.photobucket.com/albums/aa276/foxlbee/kirkcd.jpg

....but unfortunately, the CD recording was not Kirk Webster but is " Improving Honey Bee Nutrition Dr. Gordon Wardell & Fabiana Ahumada-Segura".

It was mislabled. So I called them and told them about it, and they said they'd send another CD,...hopefully it will be the actual Kirk Webster talk.


----------



## Radar (Sep 4, 2006)

Yuleluder,

This video says there is 304 mb but for some reason it stops loading at 272 mb. When playing it cuts off just when Michael begins to discuss two queen hive. Has anyone any suggestion as to what can have gone wrong. I have downloaded it three times each time the same.

By the way what I have seen is excellent. Thank you for making it available.


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

Worked fine for me! All the way through.


----------



## Radar (Sep 4, 2006)

I have solved the problem, I should have known better, the download time exceeded the screensaver timer. Switched off the screen saver and it downloaded perfectly.

Great Video


----------



## Sasha (Feb 22, 2005)

deknow said:


> hi michael, we've had this discussion a bit on bee-l (with one of the other speakers).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think google video has problematic terms of use. I don't remember but it something like they can claim the copyrights on the video, or something like that. I didn't like it and don't use google video because of it


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

...imho, it really isn't helpful to post this kind of thing if you aren't willing to actually read what the tos says, as what you posted is not the case.

you do grant google royalty free and non-exclusive rights to use the material. they cannot take the copyright away from you.

given that what goes up online isn't very high quality video, i'm not too concerned that google will sell this content out from under me...i still have the originals (much higher quality), and in the case of what i've posted, it is material that the speakers and myself feel should be available for free to the beekeeping community.

if you were trying to charge a per view fee, the tos might be problematic, but that is not the goal here.

the biggest problem with the tos (and they almost all have the same phrase) is the right of google to change the tos...but i also have the right to pull my material offline...so i don't really care.

as a for instance, the maryann frazier video is 157mb...and has been viewed 469 times in the last few weeks...that close to 74gb of transfer for free (and that doesn't include the other videos up there).

i did ask for suggestions here before i went with google...i couldn't find anything better...can you suggest something? ...or do you think i should simply pay for the bandwidth myself?

deknow 

By entering into this Agreement and
uploading, sending or otherwise making available Your Authorized
Content to Google, you are directing and authorizing Google to,
and granting Google a royalty-free, non-exclusive right and
license to, host, cache, route, transmit, store, copy, modify,
distribute, perform, display, reformat, excerpt, facilitate the
sale or rental of copies of, analyze, and create algorithms
based on the Authorized Content in order to (i) host the
Authorized Content on Google's servers, (ii) index the
Authorized Content; (iii) display, perform and distribute the
Authorized Content, in whole or in part, in the territory(ies)
designated in the Metadata Form, in connection with Google
products and services now existing or hereafter developed,
including without limitation for syndication on third party
sites; and in connection with each of the uses, if any, of the
Authorized Content authorized in the video information page (the
"Video Information Page") which will be made available to You no
sooner than at the time Google enables any of the features
designated on the Video Information Page This license gives
Google the right to display Your Authorized Content via
streaming and/or downloading technologies, and to display
limited excerpts of Your Authorized Content for no fee to the
end user. Google may in its sole discretion display a link or
links to the website You designate (subject to Google's
approval) in the Metadata Form in connection with any display of
Your Authorized Content, and to display links to third party
commercial retailer web sites where purchases of the Authorized
Content may be available, to the extent such third party
commercial retailer web site serves as a distributor of the
Authorized Content. You expressly agree that any and all links
provided by You shall function properly and effectively to allow
end users to transfer immediately to the intended and indicated
site(s), and that You are solely responsible for maintaining and
updating as necessary any such links. Failure to do so may
result in immediate termination without notice to You. Unless
You specify otherwise in the Video Information Page, Google
reserves the right to display advertisements ("Ads") in
connection with any display of Your Authorized Content.
Notwithstanding the foregoing, Google is not required to host,
index, or display any Authorized Content uploaded or otherwise
provided to Google, and may remove or refuse to host, index or
display any Authorized Content. Google is not responsible for
any loss, theft, intellectual property infringement or damage of
any kind to the Authorized Content.

4. Promotional License, Brand Features, Publicity. You hereby
grant Google a non-exclusive, world-wide, royalty-free license
to use Your name and logo ("Brand Features"), in connection with
Your Authorized Content, and to use limited excerpts from Your
Authorized Content for advertising or promotional purposes,
including without limitation the right to publicly display,
perform, reproduce and distribute such excerpts and Brand
Features on the Internet and in presentations, marketing
materials, customer lists, financial reports and Web site
listings of customers. If this Agreement is terminated, Google
may continue to use such excerpts and Brand Features in printed
(versus "online") materials that are in existence as of the date
of termination until such materials are depleted or are
redesigned, whichever comes first.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 22, 2005)

Deeknow, I just wanted to be helpful, sorry If I upset you. I have a problem with entities like google which claim to have acces to other people creativity (videos in this case ) while fiercely defending their copyright, in every little case. If that is ok with you, fine.
If you want you can use archive.org, there you can clearly state which Creative Commons license you will use or better yet you can use public domain.

Now it would be nice to hear more about mr Webster beekeeping knowledge. Micheal Palmer was really short in his description, but very concise ( I hope that is the proper word in English). 

I had tried to overwinter few nucleus, have remade one long hive (earlier tbh) into a 5 part nuc. They had a lot of honey and very little brood. I was afraid they didn't have enough bees or overwintering. Maybe I had made a serious mistake. Maybe they did just rear enough of winter bees and were nicely prepared for the winter. Instead I combined them with other hives which crashed, probably because of varroa.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

sahsa, let me be clear. it would cost me more than i can afford to buy the bandwidth to share these videos...and it should be noted that not a single beekeeper (here, on the organic list, and i believe i asked on bee-l as well) offered up a place to host these videos.

i think it's well worth the price paid (non-exclusive use by google) for such a service...just as i don't boycott my local newspaper because they sell ads. who else would foot the bill? you?

i'm not upset at all...i just think it's irresponsible to make claims about a service that are not true.

let's not forget, that i'm doing this for free (actually, it costs me money to keep the equipment and supplies), the speakers are letting their talks be posted for free. this is in marked contrast to the kirk webster talk, in which someone is charging money for the recordings (and is doubtless claiming copyright on them), while the speaker gets no compensation, and was not asked if it was ok to sell the recordings. do you really think google is going to find some way to capitalize on these videos?

deknow


----------



## Sasha (Feb 22, 2005)

Anyway it would be great to hear Mr Kirk Webster speech online.
Sasha


----------



## honeylove (Nov 6, 2009)

I just purchased 
kirk's cd...the $ dopesnt go to Mr. Webster?does he need a lawyer?


----------

